# Safari : ne pas afficher top sites qd j'ajoute un onglet



## gozeur (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

quand je clique sur "ajouter un onglet" dans safari, il ouvre en toile de fond la page "top sites", c'est assez désagréable, surtout si les sites visités ne sont pas politiquement corrects.
comment désactiver cette fonction?

merci


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,



gozeur a dit:


> comment désactiver cette fonction?


Safari / Préférences / Général : les nouvelles fenêtres / les nouveaux onglets s'ouvrent avec : ne pas choisir Top sites 


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Safari, navigateur internet et de ses réglages. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2011)

gozeur a dit:


> c'est assez désagréable, surtout si les sites visités ne sont pas politiquement corrects.



Bonjour,

Vous pouvez également utiliser la navigation privée.. :love:


----------

